# par contre / en revanche



## zbrock77

Que faut-il dire, "par contre" ou "en revanche" ?

A vous experts en Francophonie.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Benjy

Les deux sont tout a fait acceptable. Par contre, en revanche appartient à un registre plus soutenu (je crois).


----------



## mickaël

Oui, en revanche est plus soutenu et donc moins employé.


----------



## Gardefeu

Votre question est très pertinente, car il y a quelques années, on entendait dire en France que _par contre_ était une incorrection, qu'il fallait exclusivement employer _en revanche.
_Or il me semble que _par contre_ a toujours été employé par les meilleurs auteurs...
Quelqu'un avait-il entendu parler de ce "bannissement"?


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, j'ai déjà entendu quelqu'un (une des rares personnes à employer le subjonctif imparfait couramment, eh oui...:S) hurler que "par contre" n'était pas reconnu par l'Académie, et que par conséquent il ne fallait employer que le très correct "en revanche"...Je n'ai pas vérifié ses dires, mais il était du style à avoir raison sur tout ce qu'il avançait, donc c'est probable !


----------



## Lastgwen

Bonjour,
La différence entre ces deux locutions tient à leur connotation : "par contre" est utilisée pour introduire un élément négatif, contrairement à "en revanche" qui est beaucoup plus neutre.
Mais pour ce qui est de la "polémique"...


----------



## CABEZOTA

Vous avez bien raison de vous poser la question, car c'est l'une des légendes les plus tenaces de la langue française. On entend souvent que "par contre" est incorrect et qu'on doit dire "en revanche" à la place. On dit même parfois que c'est une recommandation de l'Académie. C'est tout à fait faux. L'Académie conseille simplement, _lorsque c'est possible_, d'éviter _par contre_ qu'elle trouve peu élégant, et de le remplacer par un autre adverbe. _Lorsque c'est possible_... Mais *les deux locutions sont correctes*.

Ces deux locutions sont proches de sens mais légèrement différentes. L'Académie, comme la plupart des dictionnaires de difficultés de la langue française (dont le Robert), soulignent que _par contre_ marque simplement une opposition entre deux idées, tandis qu' _en revanche_, comme le montre bien le mot _revanche_ d'ailleurs, introduit l'idée d'une compensation : deux idées s'opposent, mais la deuxième vient comme compenser un manque supposé dans la première, comme par un juste retour des choses, en quelque sorte :

_Il a tout perdu au casino, on vient de le licencier, et en plus il s'est cassé une jambe !_ _*En revanche*, en ce qui concerne ses amours, c'est le beau fixe, heureusement._

_Non merci, je ne prendrai pas de Coca. *Par contre*, je serais bien tenté par un petit verre de rouge..._ (L'envie de rouge ne compense en rien le fait qu'on n'aime pas le coca...)

Pour bien montrer tout l'intérêt de posséder en français ces deux locutions, et pour montrer ausse qu'elles ne sont pas aussi interchangeables qu'on a pu le penser, tous les dictionnaires, se copiant allègrement les uns les autres, citent le même phrase de Gide, il est vrai très convaincante :

_



			« Je sais bien que Voltaire et Littré proscrivent cette locution ; mais « en revanche » et « en compensation », formules de remplacement que Littré propose, ne me paraissent pas toujours convenables…Trouveriez-vous décent qu’une femme vous dise : « oui, mon frère et mon mari sont revenus saufs de la guerre ; en revanche j’y ai perdu mes deux fils » ? ou « la moisson n’a pas été mauvaise, mais en compensation toutes les pommes de terre ont pourri » ? « Par contre » m’est nécessaire, et, me pardonne Littré, je m’y tiens. » André Gide, Attendu que… (p. 89)
		
Click to expand...

_ 
En fait, la polémique vient du fait que _par contre_ est apparue tardivement, après en revanche, et qu'on l'utilisait précisément dans le sens que doit revêtir _en revanche_ : celui d'une compensation, et non d'une opposition simple. À condition de respecter l'usage de ces deux locutions, il n'y a aucune raison de proscrire l'une ou l'autre.

On a pu dire aussi - mais cette fois c'est une méconnaissance pure et simple de la langue française - que par contre était incorrecte parce qu'en français on ne pourrait pas construire de locution adverbiale à partir de deux prépositions, ce qui est complètement faux (_d'après_...).

Pour conclure sur l'usage, après la règle, il fauit bien dire qu'en pratique on ne s'embarrasse guère de ces nuances (compensation ou pas) et que _par contre_ est devenu d'usage quasi-systématique, _en revanche_ plus recherché (et bastion des puristes mal informés qui en ont une dent contre par contre...)


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

Les deux sont parfaitement corrects zbrock77.
'En revanche' est legerement moins utilise et un peu plus litteraire.


----------



## ziyi

Bonjour à tous!

On dit que _en revanche_ est _par contre. _Mais je pense que c'est pas le cas dans cette phrase:
La citédes sciences et de l'industrie est fermé en revanche le lundi.

Et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## bergil

bonjour Ziyi 

"en revanche" et "par contre" est l'objet d'un vieux débat entre amoureux de la langue française (déjà du temps de Voltaire  ....)

On peut résumer ainsi :
Voltaire rejetait l'usage de l'expression "par contre" qu'il considérait comme incorrecte ; il lui préférait "en revanche" et Littré l'a suivi (qui considère 'par contre' comme un terme du langage commercial)

L'Académie constate cependant que beaucoup d'excellents auteurs français l'utilisent (A France, Proust, Gide ...) 

Selon certains, on utilise
- par contre : quand il y a opposition entre deux idées qui se contredisent :
"X est agressif dans ses rapports avec les autres ; par contre il est doux avec son chat"
- en revanche : quand il n'y a pas opposition entre deux idées :
"X n'aime pas la contradiction ; en revanche il est très serviable"

Votre phrase :  "La Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie est fermée en revanche le lundi."
laisse supposer qu'elle est précédée d'une autre disant que la Cité est ouverte du mardi au vendredi (par exemple)
d'où ce "en revanche"

Je me demande si je suis bien clair


----------



## Avignonais

Wow! Je ne savais pas ce nuance. Je croyais que "par contre" étais plutôt à l'oral' et que c'était la seule difference. A propos de la position de "en revanche" dans la phrase écrite. Au début est préférable, non?


----------



## bergil

Début ou pas : franchement je ne sais pas ..

Par contre  , je le déplacerais :

La Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie est, en revanche, fermée le lundi

mais ça, c'est affaire de goût ..

Il est vrai que "en revanche, La Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie est fermée le lundi" convient également.

Tout dépend sur quoi on veut mettre l'accent


----------



## Thomas Tompion

bergil said:


> Selon certains, on utilise
> - par contre : quand il y a opposition entre deux idées qui se contredisent :
> "X est agressif dans ses rapports avec les autres ; par contre il est doux avec son chat"
> - en revanche : quand il n'y a pas opposition entre deux idées :
> "X n'aime pas la contradiction ; en revanche il est très serviable"


Merci, Bergil, pour votre contribution que j'ai trouvé fort intéressante, en tant qu'anglais qui essaie de comprendre votre belle langue. Il y a des choses qui m'échappent dans cette example ci-dessus. S'il n'y a pas opposition entre les idéés, qu'est-ce qui justifie cet 'en revanche' qui, à mon oreille, prépare le lecteur (ou celui qui écoute) à une contradiction, ou, au moins, à une opposition quelconque? D'autres examples m'aideraient, je crois.


----------



## zaz31

Bonjour,
D'après mon professeur de français à l'université, la phrase qui suivrait "en revanche" aurait également une connotation positive. Je m'explique : on dirait donc " Elle n'aime pas jouer aux cartes. En revanche, c'est une passionnée du jardinage. " La deuxième phrase est plus positive que la première. Cela est sûrement dû au sens premier de "revanche" qui est, d'après le Trésor de la langue française " Fait de (...) racheter une défaite par une victoire."
D'ailleurs, le TLF définit le terme "en revanche" ainsi : "En retour, en compensation, en contrepartie." Il y a donc bien cette idée de "compenser" ce qui a été dit précédemment. Son synonyme, toujours d'après le TLF, est : "par contre"... 
En tout cas, "en revanche" ou "par contre" ont tous les deux vocation à opposer deux idées même si, comme l'a si bien expliqué Bergil, il n'y a pas d'opposition directe dans le cas de "en revanche". C'est ce que je ressens pour ma part, mais il se peut que je ne soit pas dans le vrai.
Bonne journée à tous
Elsa


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

C'est tout à fait cela : les deux expressions expriment une opposition. Par contre exprime uniquement cette opposition, sans autre nuance, tandis que "en revanche" exprime aussi l'idée d'une comprensation : deux idées s'opposent, la première est regrettable, et la deuxième introduit une idée positive qui atténue en partie les effets de la première  ("en revanche" = "mais au moins...").


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Il y avait déjà eu ce post sur la question. 



CABEZOTA said:


> C'est tout à fait cela : les deux expressions expriment une opposition. Par contre exprime uniquement cette opposition, sans autre nuance, tandis que "en revanche" exprime aussi l'idée d'une comprensation : deux idées s'opposent, la première est regrettable, et la deuxième introduit une idée positive qui atténue en partie les effets de la première  ("en revanche" = "mais au moins...").


Mais cette idée de compensation introduite par *en revanche* n'est pas systématique ? J'ai bien compris ?    (Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que vous sous-entendiez)
Comme par exemple lorsque *"en revanche"* prend le sens de *"à l'inverse" *:
_"Je déteste le nougat, mais il m'est en revanche très difficile de résister au chocolat." _(Zut, je crois que c'est faux négatif celui-là)_
"Les blindés ont réussi à percer les lignes ennemies, en revanche l'infanterie n'a pas pu avancer d'un mètre." _(Et là, tout dépend qui dit cette phrase...)

Dans ce cas, ça peut être positif ou négatif.


----------



## Metternich

Ne dites ni _en revanche_ ni _par contre_, dites _pourtant_ ou _cependant_. Ca fait moins vulgaire.


----------



## Francois114

Metternich said:


> Ne dites ni _en revanche_ ni _par contre_, dites _pourtant_ ou _cependant_. Ca fait moins vulgaire.


Je ne pense pas que leurs sens se recouvrent exactement (notamment au regard de la _concession_). Quant à apprécier le degré de vulgarité d'une locution, je crois que nous entrons dans des considérations exagérément subjectives.
François


----------



## itka

_En revanche_ et _par contre_ sont aujourd'hui aussi largement utilisés l'un que l'autre et il semble assez vain de vouloir interdire un usage que les locuteurs natifs ressentent comme nécessaire ! 
Une fois de plus, il faut bien constater que la langue évolue à son gré et n'obéit pas à la norme 

_Pourtant_ ou _cependant_, comme le dit François114, ne sont pas des synonymes de ces expressions et on ne peut conseiller de les utiliser à leur place.

Quant à la vulgarité...


----------



## CABEZOTA

mickaël said:


> Mais cette idée de compensation introduite par *en revanche* n'est pas systématique ? J'ai bien compris ?    (Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que vous sous-entendiez)


Pardon, je crois que je n'ai pas bien compris ce qui vous pose problème... En revanche doit théoriquement toujours introduire l'idée d'une compensation (étant entendu que que c'est toujours un bien qui compense un mal) : votre exemple montre d'ailleurs très bien que tout est en effet question de point de vue, et que le choix de la locution "en revanche" suppose un jugement implicite sur les deux propositions : la première introduit une idée négative, compensée par la deuxième. Je déteste le nougat, en revanche je n'ai rien contre le chocolat = quel dommage de ne pas apprécier une douceur comme le nougat, mais au moins, je sais trouver mon plaisir dans la dégustation du chocolat. 

Pour l'exemple des blindés, il est évident que, selon que vous êtes dans un camp ou l'autre, vous emploierez par contre ou en revanche... ou, si vous souhaitez garder "en revanche", vous pourrez toujours intervertir les deux propositions pour que la "mauvaise nouvelle" apparaisse en premier et la "bonne" ensuite!

Vous êtes attaqué:_ "Les blindés ont réussi à percer nos lignes de défense, en revanche l'infanterie n'a pas pu avancer d'un mètre."

_Vous êtes l'assaillant:_ "__L'infanterie n'a pas pu avancer d'un mètre,__ en revanche __les blindés ont réussi à percer les lignes ennemies__."

_Dans la mesure où l'idée de compensation suppose d'abord une concession (on concède la "mauvaise nouvelle"), l'usage de _cependant_, _néanmoins_, _toutefois _est en principe possible dans ces contextes. Naturellement, on ne fait pas la substitution sans modifier légèrement le sens: "_en revanche_" relie deux propositions qui s'équilibrent, le plus et le moins, comme les plateaux d'une balance. En utilisant _néanmoins_, _toutefois_, _cependant_, l'idée de concession est plus nette (certes...toutefois...) et on insiste davantage sur la deuxième proposition : le deuxième terme est plus important que le premier, la concession étant toujours vouée à être mentionnée "par acquit de conscience" ou par honneteté, mais ensuite minimisée. 
_*Certes, il est sympa. Néanmoins, j'ai rarement vu quelqu'un d'aussi radin.*_ > J'ai une mauvaise opinion de lui. 
_*Oui, c'est vrai, il est radin... mais qu'est-ce qu'il est sympa!*_ > Je passe outre le défaut pour en rester à une bonne impression.

Dans le cas de "par contre", c'est différent : 
_*Elle excelle à la course à pied. Par contre, en tir à l'arc, elle est nulle.
*_
Ces deux idées s'opposent, mais le fait de bien courir ne suppose pas qu'on devrait en principe bien tirer à l'arc. Il n'y a aucune idée de concession, et il serait absurde de dire:

*(!) Elle excelle à la course à pied. Toutefois, elle est nulle en tir à l'arc.*


----------



## Spain_is_different

Il est vrai qu'il y a du monde qui aime pas trop utiliser "Par contre". Pourtant, pensez à la phrase suivante.

"_Ma soeur est morte lors de la guerre. En revanche, mon frère est vivant_".

On dirait que le fait que l'un des deux est vivant suffit... Dans ce genre de phrases, j'utiliserais par contre ou bien d'autres (Néanmois, Toutefois, Cepedant...) mais jamais "En revanche".


----------



## pnano

Quelle la différence entre ces deux locutions?    

1. au contraire (c'est 'au')    

2. en revanche      

merci


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention, c'est "*au* contraire" !
Et sinon je ne vois pas vraiment de différence entre les deux


----------



## Pinairun

*Selon le CNRTL:*



> *Par contre*.
> Loc. adv. marquant l'opposition à un énoncé antérieur.
> _Si le jardin se trouvait à l'ombre, la maison, par contre, était en plein soleil._


 
[…]



> *En revanche*. En retour, en compensation, en contrepartie. Synon. par contre.
> _Je crois qu'il ne l'acquerra jamais. En revanche, il est bien maître de ce qu'il sait._
> _Le cas est douteux; mais, en revanche, il fut aussi clair que le jour, pour quelle cause, un beau matin, le comte d'Oels vint prévenir son altesse, qu'il épousait Mademoiselle Renz._


Par contre, au contraire, en revanche, ce sont des synonymes.

Je pense que la différence se trouve à la locution adverbiale "*PAR REVANCHE",* dont l'explication devrait venir d'une source plus autorisée.

Salut


----------



## Sinox

Lorsque l'on commence une phrase:
- autant on peut dire "par contre" ou "en revanche",
- autant a l'ecrit, on utilisera "en revanche".

Salutations. sinox


----------



## snarkhunter

J'ai longtemps cru que "par contre" faisait partie du langage écrit et n'était donc pas correct. De ce fait, j'évitais scrupuleusement de l'utiliser.

A tort.

J'ai lu, il y a relativement peu de temps, que les deux sont absolument corrects. Je ne me rappelle malheureusement plus quelle était ma source. Quoi qu'il en soit, selon celle-ci, la différence était plutôt de l'ordre de la _nuance_ :

- "en revanche" serait suivi d'un élément considéré comme plutôt "favorable, positif".
- "par contre", d'un élément plutôt "défavorable, négatif"

Depuis, j'ai donc levé mon "blocus" sur cette expression !


----------



## Gloops

J'ai souvent entendu dénoncer "par contre" comme une faute de Français, de par la juxtaposition de deux prépositions, qui en principe n'a pas de sens en Français (il est vrai que cette faute est commise fréquemment).
De ce fait on préférera "au contraire" ou "en revanche", et j'imagine que seuls les mêmes puristes seront capables de préciser la différence de sens entre les deux.
On peut toutefois "subodorer" que "au contraire" marque une opposition plus nette, puisqu'on peut difficilement être plus opposés que des contraires, mais en supposant qu'il y a bien une nuance de ce style elle est subtile quant au sens final. Si on marque une revanche par rapport à quelque chose, c'est bien qu'il ne s'agit pas d'aller dans le même sens.
Ce serait intéressant de se plonger dans des littératures de diverses époques pour suivre l'évolution des ces deux expressions.


----------



## Gloops

Je suis gêné car je me rends compte qu'avant de répondre je n'avais pas bien lu l'intervention de Pinairun, et particulièrement les exemples choisis.
C'est vrai que, si on peut imaginer écrire "Le Champagne ne nuit pas, en revanche", alors l'expression "en revanche" doit marquer une opposition par rapport à la phrase précédente. "Il est mauvais d'abuser de l'alcool. Le Champagne ne nuit pas, en revanche." (ce qu'on pourrait imaginer dans la bouche d'un producteur de Champagne  )
En revanche si on dit "Le Champagne ne nuit pas, au contraire", là il n'y a pas besoin d'opposition par rapport à la phrase précédente : le Champagne fait le contraire de nuire, donc il fait du bien.
Lorsqu'il y a une opposition par rapport à la phrase précédente, il m'est arrivé d'entendre aussi bien "au contraire" que "en revanche", dont, finalement, la validité serait, comme le dit si bien Pinairun, à confirmer "par une source plus autorisée".

Attention : "sinon" s'écrit avec un i. Sauf peut-être si il s'agissait d'une citation d'un texte du Moyen Age ? D'où alors l'intérêt de la remarque du modérateur, car j'avoue mes faiblesses : je ne connais ni le Comte d'Oels, ni Mademoiselle Renz. Seule la référence à une altesse semble tendre à confirmer la référence au Moyen Age, si toutefois l'histoire se passe en France.


----------



## Chimel

Je résumerais cela en disant que _par contre_ et _en revanche_ ont des sens et des usages très proches (on peut juger le second plus élégant, mais sans que l'on puisse pour autant condamner le premier): ils servent généralement à introduire une opposition *avec une nuance de compensation *("en contrepartie" est d'ailleurs souvent un synonyme) alors que _au contraire_ introduit une opposition forte, une idée exactement inverse à la précédente.

"Je n'aime pas beaucoup la cuisine chinoise. En revanche, j'aime bien la cuisine indienne": l'un n'est pas le contraire de l'autre, mais il y a une compensation, une contrepartie implicite (n'allez pas croire que je n'aime pas la nourriture asiatique, que je suis hermétique à toute cuisine exotique etc.)

[…]


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que _*en revanche*_ et _*en contrepartie*_ sont synonymes ou même interchangeables ?
Dans quels cas ils ne le sont pas ?

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer en me donnant des exemples ?

Merci vivement !


----------



## Chimel

Les deux termes sont proches. J'aurais tendance à dire que _en revanche_ a un sens plus général d'opposition alors que _en contrepartie_ exprime plus précisément une idée de compensation. En principe, on peut donc toujours remplacer _en contrepartie_ par _en revanche_ (on perd alors cette nuance de compensation, mais la phrase reste correcte) alors que l'inverse n'est pas nécessairement vrai.

"Nous avons dû accorder une réduction de 15%, mais en contrepartie [en revanche, par contre] nous avons pu négocier un contrat de 5 ans"

"A ta place, je l'autoriserais à partir avec ses copains en vacances, mais par contre/en revanche je ne la laisserais pas faire de l'auto-stop" (ici, _en contrepartie_ ne conviendrait pas très bien).


----------



## tilt

Ce que dit Chimel est peu ou prou ce que je pensais répondre, mais je suis tombé sur une discussion qui m'a fait hésiter.
J'avoue que les subtilités qui y sont détaillées ne m'étaient pas connues !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a bien une notion de *compensation* tant avec _en contrepartie_ qu'avec _en revanche_, mais avec _en contrepartie_, il s'agit vraiment d'une sorte de *troc* et de *compromis*.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je dis peut-être la même chose, sans en être sûr: _en contrepartie _au sens figuré serait synonyme de_ en revanche_, mais pas _en contrepartie_ au sens propre, c'est-à-dire dans le cadre d'une transaction ou d'une négociation entre deux parties.


----------



## bon271

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pardonnez-moi de ne pas lire tout l'argument avant de demander, mais il y en a trop...et mon francais n'est pas si bien aussi:'( toutefois, je voudrais bien savoir l'usage de "par contre, en revanche, si bien que, même si, mais, bien que". J'espère que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider...

J'ai quelques phrases, qui proviennent à cette question aussi:
1. Je le suis quand il affirme que les hommes sont responsables de la détérioration de l'environnement, par contre je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord quand il dit qu'on n'y peut rien. (puis-je utiliser "mais" ici?)
2. Qu'il prenne cette décision, si ca lui chante, mais qu'il ne vienne pas après se plaindre. (pourquoi on n'utilise pas "par contre" ici??? et en fait, je ne comprends pas ce que cette phrase veut dire )
3. J'ai bien lu les résultats du sondage sur les opinions des jeunes et je les comprends, en revanche, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment on peut en tirer des conclusions. (il marche avec "mais" ici?!!!")
[…]

Merci pour votre attention. Tous les réponses sont de mon appréciation plus grande. (si je peux dire comme ca)


----------



## Chimel

_Par contre_ et _en revanche_ peuvent être considérés comme à peu près synonymes (_en revanche_ appartient peut-être un peu plus à la langue écrite). Ils marquent une opposition et un contraste plus forts que _mais_.

Vous pouvez donc très bien utiliser _mais_ dans la phrase 1 et 3 si vous ne voulez pas vraiment exprimer une opposition mais plutôt une idée qui corrige la précédente (je suppose que cette différence existe dans à peu près toutes les langues avec l'équivalent de _mais_ et de _par contre_). _Par contre_ dans la phrase 2 serait possible mais un peu curieux, justement parce qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de contraste de type "noir ou blanc". L'idée est: il peut décider ça si ça lui plaît, mais alors il ne peut pas se plaindre.

_Même si_ et _si bien que_ ont des fonctions différentes, je vous conseille d'ouvrir un nouveau fil à ce sujet.


----------



## bon271

Merci beaucoup Chimel. Je suivrai votre conseil


----------



## Roméo31

_
Le Grand Robert _opère la distinction pertinente suivante entre _par contre _et _en revanche : 
_


> _Par contre_ a été condamné par certains pédagogues puristes; cependant il n'est pas toujours remplaçable. Il introduit un avantage ou un inconvénient, alors que en compensation et en revanche n'introduisent qu'un avantage. Si on peut les employer dans la phrase "S'il n'a pas de cœur, par contre il est intelligent", il est impossible de les substituer à _par contre_ dans celle-ci : "S'il est intelligent, par contre il n'a pas de cœur".



A. Gide montre aussi que _par contre_ n'est pas toujours remplaçable :



> Je sais bien que Voltaire et Littré proscrivent cette locution ; mais « en revanche » et « en compensation », formules de remplacement que Littré propose, ne me paraissent pas toujours convenables (…) Trouveriez-vous décent qu'une femme vous dise : « Oui, mon frère et mon mari sont revenus saufs de la guerre; en revanche j'y ai perdu mes deux fils » ? ou « la moisson n'a pas été mauvaise, mais en compensation toutes les pommes de terre ont pourri » ? (…) « Par contre » m'est nécessaire et, me pardonne Littré, je m'y tiens.
> Gide, Attendu que…, ix, p. 89.


----------



## Chimel

Voilà qui me dépasse un peu et à un double titre...

- D'abord, je n'ai jamais compris ce qu'on pouvait reprocher à _par contre _et pas à_ par conséquent, _par exemple. J'ai l'impression qu'un jour quelqu'un était de mauvaise humeur et a trouvé ça "pas joli", et depuis lors tout le monde a suivi...

- N'ayant rien contre cette locution, je n'éprouve pas non plus le besoin de la réhabiliter en disant qu'elle peut introduire un avantage ou un inconvénient. Je dirais aussi bien "S'il est intelligent, par contre il n'a pas de cœur" que "... en revanche il n'a pas de cœur".

Pour moi, les choses sont donc très simples: ce sont deux synonymes, avec tout au plus une différence de niveau de langue. Je suis conscient que je vais ainsi à l'encontre de Littré et du Grand Robert, mais je n'ai pas peur..


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, mais moi, je suis plus redoutable qu'eux...

NB : Je n'ai rien contre _par contre_ ; par contre, je considère qu'ils ne sont pas interchangeables dans tous les contextes.


----------



## Chimel

Roméo31 said:


> Oui, mais moi, je suis plus redoutable qu'eux...


 

D'accord avec vous là-dessus.


----------



## bon271

En somme, est-ce que vous voulez dire que ces 2 phrases sont interchangeables 





Chimel said:


> ce sont deux synonymes, avec tout au plus une différence de niveau de langue



C'est vrai?!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que ces deux expressions sont *parfois* interchangeables, mais pas toujours. En effet, avec _en revanche_ il faudrait en principe qu'il y ait une certaine *compensation*. Voir notamment le commentaire de Gide déjà cité par Cabezota au #7.

_Mon frère et mon mari sont revenus saufs de la guerre ; *en revanche* j'y ai perdu mes deux fils._  (Il n'y a aucune revanche ou compensation dans ce cas.)

Il n'y a en revanche pas de problème avec _par contre_ :

_Mon frère et mon mari sont revenus saufs de la guerre ; *par contre* j'y ai perdu mes deux fils._ 

Mais on pourrait dire le contraire avec les deux expressions :

_J'ai perdu mes deux fils à la guerre ; *en revanche/par contre* mon frère et mon mari en sont revenus saufs._


----------



## Chimel

bon271 said:


> En somme, est-ce que vous voulez dire que ces 2 phrases sont interchangeables
> C'est vrai?!!!


Pour moi, dans la très grande majorité des cas, ces deux expressions sont bel et bien interchangeables (mais je n'ai aucun problème à ce que vous suiviez l'explication donnée par Maître Capello et Roméo, dont la compétence ne fait aucun doute ).

Maître Capello a habilement choisi un excellent exemple à l'appui de sa thèse, avec le cas des hommes morts à la guerre. Je concède que _En revanche, j'y ai perdu mes deux fils_ ne serait pas très heureux. Mais je viens de vérifier quelques cas récents où j'avais utilisé ces deux expressions dans un contexte plus ordinaire ("Les femmes sont statistiquement plus nombreuses dans le secteur de l'aide aux personnes. En revanche, les hommes sont nettement majoritaires dans...") et je ne vois pas d'exemples où elles ne seraient pas interchangeables - ou alors, je ne "sens" pas bien cette notion de compensation dont il est question ici.


----------



## Roméo31

*En revanche* (comme _en contrepartie_ et _en compensation_)* doit logiquement introduire un avantage ; cela est lié au sens de *_*revanche*._ Par contre*, par contre, doit  introduire un avantage ou un inconvénient opposé à ce qui précède.*
Mais le fait que certains n'osent pas employer_ par contre_ (condamné par les puristes et Voltaire) en brouillent les critères d'emploi de _en revanche._

En d'autres termes, *lorsque par contre introduit l'énoncé d'un inconvénient (ou d'une perte), il ne devrait pas être remplacé par en revanche (ou par *_*en compensation).* _André Gide l'a très bien montré […].


----------



## Chimel

Mais nous sommes bien d'accord, je suppose, pour dire que lorsqu'on commente par exemple des études statistiques où on oppose simplement une série de constats (les hommes ceci, les femmes cela; les Français ont davantage tendance à..., les Allemands sont plutôt...), il n'y a la plupart du temps aucune idée d'avantage, d'inconvénient, de revanche ou de compensation et que donc les deux expressions peuvent convenir?

C'est aussi le cas dans beaucoup de raisonnements argumentés: "Je ne suis pas favorable à... Par contre/En revanche je suis prêt à accepter que...". Il y a là un simple effet de balancement entre deux idées, sans le contexte "affectif" que l'on trouvera dans des textes plus littéraires (d'où votre référence à Gide).

Il me semble que c'est le contexte dans lequel Bon 271 avait posé sa question, au message #35, surtout les phrases 1 et 3. C'est en ce sens que j'ai répondu que les deux expressions étaient très souvent interchangeables. Mais je suis d'accord avec vous pour dire qu'elles se distinguent tout de même dans certains cas.


----------



## Roméo31

> il n'y a la plupart du temps aucune idée d'avantage, d'inconvénient, de revanche ou de compensation et que donc les deux expressions peuvent convenir?



Pouvez-vous donner un ex. de cela pour vérifier que nous sommes bien d'accord ?


----------



## Chimel

(Après un paragraphe expliquant que, dans l'affaire X, la Cour a jugé que les propos ne constituaient pas un cas d'incitation à la haine, le paragraphe suivant commence par) "En revanche, dans les affaires Y et Z, la Cour a estimé que les termes [bla bla bla et bla bla bla] relevaient bien du champ d'application de la Convention européenne des droits de l'homme."

C'est le genre de cas où j'aurais tout aussi bien pu écrire _par contre_, mais je l'avais peut-être déjà fait à la page précédente et j'ai voulu varier. Il y a une simple opposition entre deux situations, qui ne sont pas liées entre elles (si ce n'est par le fait qu'elles sont toutes deux comparées ici) et entre lesquelles il ne saurait donc y avoir pour moi d'idée de compensation, de revanche ou autre.


----------



## Roméo31

Ici, _en revanche_ ne convient pas. Ni_ en compensation_ ou _en contrepartie_.

_Par contre, qui _exprime, d'une façon générale, l'idée d'opposition, peut convenir.

Il ne m'étonne pas que la C.E.D.H. ait employé_ en revanche, _Littré et d'autres puristes ont tellement condamné la loc. _par contre..._


----------



## Chimel

Sauf que c'est moi qui ai écrit _en revanche_, en commentant les arrêts de la Cour...  Mais bon, vous connaissez mon insensibilité à cette fine et subtile distinction entre les deux locutions. Restons-en là, je dois être un cas désespéré... 

(et sauf aussi que c'est bien pratique de pouvoir varier de temps en temps entre deux expressions au lieu de devoir toujours utiliser la même)


----------



## Logospreference-1

En ce qui me concerne, je n'utilisais jamais _en revanche, _et j'ai connu des personnes avec un langage assez soigné ne dire jamais ni _en revanche_ ni _par contre_ : il y a une question de style de la personne, de façon d'aborder les choses, de type de discours que l'on tient, qui entre en jeu. Tout le monde ne s'exprime pas par des oppositions ou ne recourt pas à cette sorte de dialectique. Tout le monde ne prend pas ce pli-là. Thèse, antithèse, synthèse : c'est la façon occidentale classique de construire son discours, mais il est permis de s'y soustraire en dehors du monde scolaire. Souvent on peut se contenter d'un _mais_.

Ces derniers temps, n'ayant pas de raison de m'abstenir de _en revanche_, je m'y suis un peu mis à l'écrit, et cette forme, qui n'est pas la plus naturelle, tend à chasser les autres qui se présentaient auparavant spontanément, telles que _par contre, au contraire, a contrario, à l'opposé_. Or pourquoi se priver de ces formes et pourquoi en priver les autres ?

Certaines fois, _par contre_ est irremplaçable, en particulier dans des  réparties un peu caustiques ou cinglantes. Or selon moi c'est cette même aptitude à la répartie caustique qui a fait condamner _malgré que_. Je crois que ce sont les mêmes qui ont condamné _malgré que_ et _par contre_, sans dire leurs vraies raisons, à cette grande différence près que _par contre_ a été soutenu par de grands noms, comme nous avons vu. Il est vrai que _par contre_ peut aussi bien rester parfaitement neutre et que je le dirais moins facilement de _malgré que_.


----------



## bon271

Merci beaucoup pour vos aides

Mais...l'explication de Capello (#43) n'est-elle pas correcte?!!! Je pense que c'est l'argument le plus claire et le plus compréhensible ici, non?!!!


----------



## Chimel

Oui, si cela vous est utile, vous pouvez vous baser là-dessus et oublier tout le reste.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Merci Chimel.

Mais vous n'expliquez pas les principes décrits en #43, qui se limite à citer des exemples, quoique des exemples fort pertinents.

Les principes presentés en #13 me semblent en contradition avec les exemples en #43.

Il se peut qu'une différence importante derive du fait que dans un exemple il y a un changement de sujet entre la proposition principale et la proposition de concession.


----------



## Chimel

Ma réaction était avant tout pragmatique et visait à aider Bon271, et d'autres locuteurs étrangers, qui risquent de se sentir un peu désorientés par nos différences de sensibilité entre francophones. 

Il se fait que je ressens les choses un peu autrement (à savoir que pour moi, dans 90% des cas, les deux locutions sont équivalentes parce que la notion de contrepartie est soit très floue, soit non pertinente), mais peu importe. Si les explications données par Maître Capello au #43 sont claires et compréhensibles pour Bon271, tant mieux, parce qu'elles sont évidemment tout à fait correctes. Mais je suis mal placé pour expliquer la contradiction éventuelle entre les messages #13 et 43 puisque ce n'est pas vraiment la position que je défends.


----------



## Maître Capello

bergil said:


> Selon certains, on utilise
> - par contre : quand il y a opposition entre deux idées qui se contredisent :
> "X est agressif dans ses rapports avec les autres ; par contre il est doux avec son chat"
> - en revanche : quand il n'y a pas opposition entre deux idées :
> "X n'aime pas la contradiction ; en revanche il est très serviable"


Qui sont ces « certains » ? Je ne suis quoi qu'il en soit pas d'accord avec eux. _En revanche_ comme _par contre_ implique une opposition. Cette expression ne convient donc pas dans le dernier exemple :

_X n'aime pas la contradiction ; en revanche il est très serviable._


----------



## bon271

...J'ai trouvé cela sur l'Internet...peut-être vous l'avez vu avant, mais je le trouve OK pour une juste explication, non?


_Par contre_ est couramment utilisé pour introduire un fait qui va en sens contraire. Par exemple pour préciser qu'une hypothèse émise n'est pas applicable à un cas particulier ou voisin :

Il est interdit de fumer à l'intérieur des bars et des restaurants. Par contre, c'est autorisé en terrasse.


_En revanche_ (ou _en contrepartie_) est utilisé pour introduire une phrase qui rétablit un équilibre :

Il travaille tard toute la semaine. En revanche, il prend son week-end un jour plus tôt que les autres.


_Au contraire_ annule l'hypothèse précédemment envisagée (qui pouvait déjà être niée ou affaiblie) :

Il ne fait pas partie des plus sages. Au contraire, il se pourrait bien qu'il soit l'un des plus dissipés.


----------

